# Property Taxes



## neepheid (Nov 5, 2013)

Can anyone clarify the current position on IMU or Service Tax or whatever on a first property in Italy. I paid some IMU in June, I think. What is happening regarding the December payment? I'm getting nothing from the Commune on this- can I expect a bill shortly? 

Sorry, but I'm finding this very confusing


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

neepheid said:


> Can anyone clarify the current position on IMU or Service Tax or whatever on a first property in Italy. I paid some IMU in June, I think. What is happening regarding the December payment? I'm getting nothing from the Commune on this- can I expect a bill shortly?
> 
> Sorry, but I'm finding this very confusing


don't worry weve lived here 12 years and still find it confusing so do the Italians whove lived here all there life , the minute Italy stops being confusing it stops becoming Italy


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

neepheid said:


> Can anyone clarify the current position on IMU or Service Tax or whatever on a first property in Italy. I paid some IMU in June, I think. What is happening regarding the December payment? I'm getting nothing from the Commune on this- can I expect a bill shortly?
> 
> Sorry, but I'm finding this very confusing


Is this Prima casa? In which case you shouldn't have paid any IMU.

If it's not you owe the Dec amount.

The service tax is up in the air.


----------



## neepheid (Nov 5, 2013)

NickZ said:


> Is this Prima casa? In which case you shouldn't have paid any IMU.
> 
> If it's not you owe the Dec amount.
> 
> The service tax is up in the air.


Yes, it's Prima Casa, my wife insisted on paying this very early because we were going to be away all summer. Wasn't it going to apply to all property originally, then it was taken off the Prima Casa after civil war broke out- slight exaggeration, of course, but I know the citizens really weren't happy. I guess if I try to get it back, that will keep me occupied and angry for the rest of my life, so I'll probably just let it lie!

Thanks for your help, by the way- very much appreciated.


----------

